# Dewalt DW733 Plate Gasket usable?



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey LJ community. Could you help me out on a little problem here? I recently bought this planer from CL and everything looks to be in good shape except for this plate gasket. I removed it to see just how much of a bow there was to it and as you can see, it's bent and scratched up quite a bit. It's definitely not flat when installed as nothing is actually holding it completely flat. Should I just order a new one from Servicenet or do you have any ideas on how to completely flatten something like this? I'd appreciate any advice!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I honestly have no idea….
But I'm sure someone with intelligence will be by….


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

As deep as the scratches are and bent like it is. replace it.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Plate gasket?
I see an infeed/outfeed table. What am I missing? Help us help you.

BTW, I have a 733 that has served me very well for the past 13 years.
Bill


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm leaning towards replacing, so I might as well. Small investment to bring the planer back up to speed. 
The Plate Gasket is what Dewalt calls the main metal plating table under the cutter. I'm pretty sure years of having something embedded into the wood and running it through the planer caused the plate to buckle. 
I appreciate the responses.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

+1 for replacing it. If that is all that is wrong with it, the investment in replacement parts should yield a decent planer that will give you years of service.


----------



## Wickate (Oct 2, 2010)

I purchased a Rigid planer like your Dewalt a while back that had the same problem - that plate was warped pretty badly and caused problems with the planer. I replaced it (relatively cheap as I recall) and the planer was working well after that. Definitely best to replace it - best of luck!


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I just bought the gasket and now the table and wings are level. What a difference! Thanks for all the recommendations everyone!


----------

